# Gyroidite/Quarry Mini-Rant



## Ras (Feb 25, 2020)

If you haven't played the game in about an hour, and you go to a camp area, you get about ten gyroidites, right? I usually go to the island since they're all out in the open and easy to see. But, if you haven't been in the game in a while and you go to the quarry first to get gyroidites? When you go to the island, there are now only two or so gyroidites! And if you do it the other way and go to the island first? Then you get fewer gyroidites from the quarry! Why? How does it possibly benefit Nintendo to punish you this way? If you get 26 gyroidites from the quarry, cut the actual number down to 16-18 because of the penalty.  I'd like two rugs, two bookshelves, and maybe two benches, but I'm struggling to even get to the loft bed this time. This crap doesn't help.

While I'm here, can you confirm something about the quarry? Is it true that it doesn't matter at all what rocks you break, because the game has already determined the number of items you're getting when you enter? It seems to be true. Also, it seems like a few months ago, the glittering quarry became a lot less meaningful as I rarely get gold or silver even when it's sparkling.


----------



## Circus (Feb 25, 2020)

I've noticed that when you load the game every hour or so, one camp area will have about ten gyroidites, while the others will only have around 1-2. I don't think there is a penalty in the quarry for collecting gyroids before you go, it's just about luck. But I have to say, this gyroidite hunt is much harder than the past ones since there are a lot of really expensive items this time around.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't have your issue specifically but yeah they raising the amount you need for one item and lowering quarry amount regardless piss me off since I actually liked the items this time, and I don't have time to sit and do this all the time...


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 26, 2020)

The Gyroidites spawn like this:
-Every 1.5 hours, 16 total will spawn. (No more will spawn if not collected until 90 minutes later.)
-Every 3 hours, 18 will spawn. (No more will spawn period if not collected.)

They spawn slowly over the course of those 90-180 minutes at any of the non-campsite/cabin locations. If you collect any during that time before reaching the threshold, that will be 1 less upon hitting that 90/180 minute threshold. 

However, there is a bit of leeway. If you collect the 16 from the 90 minute spawn after 2 or 2.5 hours instead of 1.5, they will spawn a bit faster and there will be 18 at or shortly after the 3 hour mark.

The amount villagers at your campsite will give you is random, and they refresh every 3 hours.

Sometimes, if you visit the Quarry before you collect them from the location, it may bug and count as you having collected from the locations. It doesn't always happen, but I've seen it as well. Therefore, it's best to just collect them from the locations before hitting the Quarry. It will not, however, impact talking to the villagers at your campsite.


----------

